
Knowledge-based accreditation, a boon to small hedge funds - FilingTrader
http://www.regressionist.com/2020/08/28/knowledge-based-accreditation-a-boon-to-small-hedge-funds/
======
sharemywin
do you have to have a company sponsor your to take the test?

